

Why you shouldn't fix your customers typos in reviews and comments - skbohra123
http://blogs.forbes.com/ciocentral/2011/06/08/zapos-zappoz-or-zappos-why-typos-are-good-for-your-brand/

======
rick888
I never tamper with reviews or comments for this very reason. With no
mistakes, it seems to perfect.

